# Downgrading FreeBSD 12.2 to 12.1



## last1 (Feb 17, 2021)

I would like to downgrade from 12.2 to 12.1 because there's a bug with an application we use with 12.2 apparently.

Is it as easy as doing freebsd-upgrade rollback ?

anything I should look out for ?


----------



## VladiBG (Feb 17, 2021)

You can't use rollback. It's better to try to update your application or restore a backup to 12.1-RELEASE.


----------



## last1 (Feb 18, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2021)

last1 said:


> because there's a bug with an application we use with 12.2 apparently.


What bug on what application?


----------



## last1 (Feb 19, 2021)

SirDice said:


> What bug on what application?


We use MooseFS but turns out it's not a bug with 12.2, just some other weird issue going on, most likely hardware related which coincided with the reboot after upgrading to 12.2


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2021)

last1 said:


> most likely hardware related


Yeah, that's not going to help. Please try and find the root cause and report back if you can.


----------

